# London Film School (LFS)



## Filmlover25

Hello everyone,

I was wondering what everyone here thinks of the London Film School...I've heard many good things...how's it's reputation? Is it on par with the big schools in the US (ie USC, NYU, AFI) How competitive is it? (acceptance rate?) Any details would be appreciated!


----------



## Daniel G

Their fall deadline was June 1, so you just missed out. However they have three strands that you can enroll into. 

I never applied but I did get their film prospectus. It's considered very good in Europe. Friends of mine in the UK Arts community have told me it's their preferred choice over NFTS, which is the bigger film/TV school in the outskirts of London. (LFS is in central London)

From what I saw it has a good selection of lecturers who are in the business. The other great thing about London is that it's closer to the European advertising industry than LA and NY. I've never been so I can't say much about facilities. However, there's is a 2-year program, which might seem too quick for some people. 

Also, education in the UK is more expensive.

Good luck.


----------



## BillyD

I looked long and hard at both NFTS and London Film School.

I could be way off the mark, but after researching and visiting, I came to the conclusion that London Film School was a decent place, but super expensive, and not very selective, while NFTS was in a much higher league as far as reputation and selectiveness.

Also: LFS is in the heart of London, while NFTS is about 30 minutes train ride outside.

But, as in all film schools, I think you get out what you put in.  So, either one might be great for you.


----------



## Zumbi

HI all.

GOod to see more posts about LFS.
I'm living in London now, and LFS is the reason I came here.
BUT, unfortunately, the SCHOLARSHIp for UE students have changed (now only for those who live 3 years or more in UE).
At the moment I'm just working (as a web designer) and thinking to move to LA and apply for a BIGGER program at UCLA o USC.
I've heard good things about LFS and some bad, like the old equipment and professors with limited acknowledgement.
BUt I agree that is YOU that make the course you choosed.
WOuld be nice to have more opinions about LFS here.


----------



## tommibhelpbus

Actually, it's a give or take in terms of a school like NYU over LFS for an MFA.

NUY is a very, expensive school, as is Columbia. LFS is actually cheaper in terms of tuition and you get out a year earlier. 

I recently visited LFS in London, and the city itself is doable financially, even though the pound overwhelms the dollar. Housing is actually cheaper in parts of London such as Hackney or Clapton Pound then in an area surrounding Washington Square Park or parts of the lower east side. Housing in parts of London are on par with prices in Brooklyn. Again, a give or take. 

NYU is a school I was considering for motion picture preservation, but really, the school is as expensive as law school and is TERRIBLE with financial aid (according to a professor I spoke to, NYU has NEVER written a single grant for the cinema studies department!) 

In actuality, America is probably the most expensive place in the world to go to grad school in terms of tuition for film school. 

Living expenses are a different story, but again, it's how you handle yourself. I also know that at LFS and other schools such as the University of London's school Goldsmount, your allowed to get a work permit for approx 20-30 hours a week...so if you get yourself a paying internship or other job through the school while attending (which is common according to a friend that attends LFS), you don't have to worry about not being a resident to get pay. You can also easily find work at grocery stores, or other places.

LFS is also one of the last school in the world to shoot on 35mm. You also complete more films in your tenure there than in the three years spend at NYU, and again, the tuition is much cheaper.


----------



## Massi

Hello, 
I actually applied and got accepted to LFS last year, though I chose to go to UCLA. Although I am not really sure how competitive LFS is, I didn't even get an interview for USC or NYU. But at the same time, from the very beginning, I thought NYU and USC were not my type of school. 

If you have any specific questions like application process or materials, feel free to drop me a message.


----------



## Anush

Massi said:


> Hello,
> I actually applied and got accepted to LFS last year, though I chose to go to UCLA. Although I am not really sure how competitive LFS is, I didn't even get an interview for USC or NYU. But at the same time, from the very beginning, I thought NYU and USC were not my type of school.
> 
> If you have any specific questions like application process or materials, feel free to drop me a message.


Hey, I'm interested in applying in LFS. Seems like you must be passed out of college by not and would be working in the industry. Would love to hear from you.


----------

